# Wood Firmwares v1.35



## Another World (Aug 11, 2011)

For the next few releases I will post questions and answers from a very short interview with the Yellow Wood Goblin. The questions are simple, sometimes have 2-3 word answers, focus on the firmware itself, but also aim to provide a tiny bit of insight while asking what the Goblin’s favorite games/homebrews are.

Without further ado, our 7th question:

Q: Why did you become interested in coding firmware for Flash Kits?
A: It was an interesting challenge.

Please feel free to discuss the firmware update as well as the interview in this news thread.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Interface:*
> correct skin names and language names sorting in settings.
> *Compatibility:*
> 'atsumete! kirby (japan)' fixed.
> ...






Wood R4 v1.35 Download Updated 8/13/11



Updated DS_MENU.DAT from R4iDSN.com



Wood R4iDSN v1.35 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.35 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 11, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q: Why did you become interested in coding firmware for Flash Kits?
> A: It was an interesting challenge.


You beat 'em all ywg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. lol
Most frequent updates compared to anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Keep up the good work! Cheers!


----------



## .Chris (Aug 11, 2011)

That was fast. Keep up the good work!


----------



## KevFan (Aug 11, 2011)

Cool an update in less than 2 weeks
Thank you YWG.
Wood FTW!!


----------



## Kiaku (Aug 11, 2011)

Love this firmware


----------



## sonicrider97 (Aug 11, 2011)

when i play Kirby's Mass Attack, I get a black screen with white Japanese lettering on the touch screen.

Anyone want to help?


----------



## .Darky (Aug 11, 2011)

Hell yeah, Kirby is fixed! Thanks a lot, YWG.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the swift updates, ywg. Wood R4 never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 11, 2011)

sonicrider97 said:
			
		

> when i play Kirby's Mass Attack, I get a black screen with white Japanese lettering on the touch screen.
> 
> Anyone want to help?


I get that problem too.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 11, 2011)

Hold on, I'll test Kirby super quick.

Yeah, it returns some kind of error code on the bottom screen. It's in Japanese though, so who knows what it says.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 11, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Hold on, I'll test Kirby super quick.
> 
> Yeah, it returns some kind of error code on the bottom screen. It's in Japanese though, so who knows what it says.


It might be one of those generic "An error has occurred. Please turn off the Nintendo DS and refer to the manual" messages.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, now I can say it.

This version of Wood has save data access errors. No game can access the save data and gives a message as so when attempting to start any game.


----------



## Lexxxy (Aug 12, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Okay, now I can say it.
> 
> This version of Wood has save data access errors. No game can access the save data and gives a message as so when attempting to start any game.



Just updated after a few months and have the same problem, will keep with the previous version for now


----------



## .Darky (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, same here. Hope this gets fixed soon.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 12, 2011)

Just noticed now too.

And I thought it was just the Kirby rom, lol.


----------



## Orbiting234 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Okay, now I can say it.
> 
> This version of Wood has save data access errors. No game can access the save data and gives a message as so when attempting to start any game.



Yup, but I'm sure once he notices this it'll get fixed in a jiffy. 1.34 in the meantime.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm just using my dual boot to get the job done. In the mean time, YSMenu may be hideous and rather featureless, but it gets the job done in an emergency.


----------



## tranfeer (Aug 12, 2011)

WOOD R4 V1.35 for r4ids gold(r4ids.cn) can be downloaded here:
1.http://filetrip.net/f25915-Wood-R4-for-R4i-Gold-%28R4iDS%29-V1-35.html
2.www.r4ids.cn


----------



## Snailface (Aug 12, 2011)

tranfeer said:
			
		

> WOOD R4 V1.35 for r4ids gold(r4ids.cn) can be downloaded here:
> 1. http://filetrip.net/f25915-Wood-R4-for-R4i...S%29-V1-35.html
> 2. http://www.r4ids.cn


Fixed.

Web addresses don't like touching anything, tranfeer.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 12, 2011)

lol were the broken updates converted for the R4idsn and R4i Gold versions too?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 12, 2011)

This update doesn't break anything. I was just using it to play Soma Bringer and Tales of Innocence. The only problem lies with Atsumete Kirby. In fact, I'm getting white screens again instead of the text.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 12, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> This update doesn't break anything. I was just using it to play Soma Bringer and Tales of Innocence. The only problem lies with Atsumete Kirby. In fact, I'm getting white screens again instead of the text.



Oh, lucky you. I get a save data failed to be accessed error with every game, including Tales of Innocence.


----------



## GalenTheGamer (Aug 12, 2011)

I take Japanese at my community college 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The white text screen says "Data was not read. Cut the power. Please correct the card." Damn it feels good using Japanese to my advantage


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 12, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was mistaken. It turns out that at some point I went back to v1.34.


----------



## tranfeer (Aug 12, 2011)

atsumete! kirby and all kamen rider - rider generation  can be run well on wood r4 v1.35 for r4ids gold(r4ids.cn) and r4idsn(r4idsn.com).You can have a look.What's the problem with you?


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe only users of Wood R4DS have that problem and users of R4iDSN are fine.


----------



## z.g (Aug 12, 2011)

Nathanaël said:
			
		

> Maybe only users of Wood R4DS have that problem and users of R4iDSN are fine.


r4ds, wood 1.35. 30% of game completed. stuck on searching some switch.


----------



## blade (Aug 12, 2011)

hey...where could i download the correct r4i wood 1.35 kernel...or has it been fixed yet ?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 12, 2011)

challenge huh? must a new arena of coding for YWG as maybe he was into something else. a challenge to which he has responded in the best way (and fastest)


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 12, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Q: Why did you become interested in coding firmware for Flash Kits?
> A: It was an interesting challenge.


I can just imagine the YWG going, "Challenge, accepted."
Also thank god kirby is fixed


----------



## marvell (Aug 12, 2011)

why my R4 can't read the old game again when I update wood 1.35~?~?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 12, 2011)

marvell said:
			
		

> why my R4 can't read the old game again when I update wood 1.35~?~?



Wood R4 v1.35 is broken.


----------



## pspunabletohack (Aug 12, 2011)

Every game i start with Wood R4 1.35 Fails with a Save Data error 1.34 Wood works just fine


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> marvell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, i noticed that too.


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 12, 2011)

I replaced 

_DSMENU.DAT
savesize.bin
updater.dat

on my R4iDSN with the files provided with Wood 1.35.

I don't have any problem. I'm just playing Kirby Mass Attack now. All my old games work fine as well.


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update guys.


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Already an update? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, thanks a lot! You rock!


----------



## ShadowtearX (Aug 12, 2011)

WOOD IS BROKED! DON'T UPDATE! SAVING IS BROKEN AND NOT WORKING.
THERE ARE CONSISTENT SAVE DATA ERRORS ON TRYING TO ACCESS.

Sorry for the big letters, but some people are just blind...


----------



## marvell (Aug 12, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now the only way is use  1.34 N wait the new version


----------



## marvell (Aug 12, 2011)

Nathanaël said:
			
		

> I replaced
> 
> _DSMENU.DAT
> savesize.bin
> ...



u playing NDSL or NDSi ?


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 12, 2011)

DSi XL. Bigger is better.


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 12, 2011)

marvell said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im gonna try Nathanaël's method and see if tht works


----------



## pilladoll (Aug 12, 2011)

All the versions have this problem, or only the R4DS version?


----------



## ywg (Aug 12, 2011)

1.35.1 for r4 available through online update. Problem with save on some microsds — fixed.


----------



## pilladoll (Aug 12, 2011)

ywg said:
			
		

> 1.35.1 for r4 available through online update. Problem with save on some microsds — fixed.



Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nujui (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Yellow Goblin.


----------



## pspunabletohack (Aug 12, 2011)

Yah 1000x thanks


----------



## tranfeer (Aug 12, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> All the versions have this problem, or only the R4DS version?



WOOD R4 V1.35 for r4idsn(r4idsn.com) and r4i gold(r4ids.cn) run well.


----------



## iRhyme (Aug 12, 2011)

I never managed to update through WiFi ...


----------



## giga-ganon (Aug 12, 2011)

don't know how tu update by wifi too... i'm on normal R4, on NDSL, someone can upload the wood 1.35.1? it would be great!


----------



## pilladoll (Aug 12, 2011)

giga-ganon said:
			
		

> don't know how tu update by wifi too... i'm on normal R4, on NDSL, someone can upload the wood 1.35.1? it would be great!



Press Start, select tools,, and here you'll find the update option.


----------



## iRhyme (Aug 12, 2011)

That's what I do, but the only message I get is "Connecting...", and after, nothin else.


----------



## kirokun (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't have Wi-fi right now, can any one PM me their updated files please?


----------



## kitsuke (Aug 12, 2011)

Not to sound like a whiny, selfish brat, but I personally do not have/use a wireless connection at home and, as such, cannot update the firmware through the wifi function of the DS. I believe I speak for more than just myself when I ask if this update (1.35.1) could be made available outside of online update.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pilladoll (Aug 12, 2011)

This is mine:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5QTUD45R


----------



## giga-ganon (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks pilladoll!!!

but it's strange, i went to start/tools/ but i don't get update option, i only get 3in1 and crc32...


----------



## Jason5877 (Aug 12, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> This is mine:
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5QTUD45R




Thanks


----------



## pilladoll (Aug 12, 2011)

Maube you don't have the updater.dat in your Microsd.


----------



## iRhyme (Aug 12, 2011)

I got this file, in the "_rpg" directory, but the WiFi update never worked for me.


----------



## z.g (Aug 12, 2011)

iRhyme said:
			
		

> I got this file, in the "_rpg" directory, but the WiFi update never worked for me.


you need setup wfc in any ds game. in mario kart for example.


----------



## iRhyme (Aug 12, 2011)

I've done it.


----------



## phoenix1234 (Aug 12, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> This is mine:
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5QTUD45R




just to be sure.... is this link for 1.35.1?


----------



## pilladoll (Aug 12, 2011)

phoenix1234 said:
			
		

> pilladoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## blade (Aug 13, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> phoenix1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



has anyone confirmed this..? or this one  http://filetrip.net/f25919-Fixed-R4-Wood-1...wares-1-35.html ?


----------



## Another World (Aug 13, 2011)

the original filetrip upload has been updated. the file (1.35_v2) now includes the fixed ds_menu.dat. the link is the same as in the news post, only the file was re-uploaded.

you can get the same file from here: http://www.r4idsn.com/WOODR4/update_r4.zip

-another world


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 13, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> the original filetrip upload has been updated. the file (1.35_v2) now includes the fixed ds_menu.dat. the link is the same as in the news post, only the file was re-uploaded.
> 
> you can get the same file from here: http://www.r4idsn.com/WOODR4/update_r4.zip
> 
> -another world


OK, so I guess this will work. Did YWG post this or was it from the previous poster?


----------



## Stropdasje (Aug 13, 2011)

ywg said:
			
		

> 1.35.1 for r4 available through online update. Problem with save on some microsds — fixed.


When I compare the __rpg map of an 1.35 version updated on 1.34 via online update with the __rpg map of the 1.35_v2 version on filetrip I find differences.

Of course the there are differences in the user settings but what bothers me is that the online updated version did not update savesize.bin; it is still the 1.34 version while the filetrip 1.35_v2 file has a newer savesize.bin.

Because of this I do not trust the online update feature. While it updates the most important files it doesn't update everything to keep the version on the flashcard in sync with a clean filetrip version. Maybe this still needs some work...

This is just a minor remark, I'm very happy with Wood R4 and am really grateful for the work YWG keeps putting in to it. I have great respect for this; keeping in mind this is just a hobby project it is amazing!


----------



## Another World (Aug 13, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> OK, so I guess this will work. Did YWG post this or was it from the previous poster?




ywg linked me to the file r4idsn was hosting, the same file you get through the update. i put that file in the folder and reuploaded it. i did not add or adjust any other file from the 1.35 archive i previously uploaded.

-another world


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 13, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's good to know.


----------



## Arras (Aug 13, 2011)

iRhyme said:
			
		

> I've done it.



Is your router SSID hidden? For some reason hidden routers don't work with DS homebrew. Whenever I want to update using the updater I have to go to the router settings, turn SSID broadcasting on and it'll work.


----------



## iRhyme (Aug 13, 2011)

So it's that... I'll do it for next update.


----------



## kitsuke (Aug 13, 2011)

Speaking of updates, I noticed when v1.31 was first released, there was a picture showing that the wifi update also updated the cheat database.

With respect to that, I have a few questions:
1) Is that the same cheat database file found on cheats.gbatemp.net?
2) If not, then is it possible for this cheat database file be uploaded somewhere as well?


----------



## Stropdasje (Aug 14, 2011)

Arras said:
			
		

> Is your router SSID hidden? For some reason hidden routers don't work with DS homebrew. Whenever I want to update using the updater I have to go to the router settings, turn SSID broadcasting on and it'll work.


Also remember that at least the DS and DSL only support WEP encryption (and no encryption of course). If you use WPA or WPA2 then the DS cannot connect. I am not sure if this also applies to the DSi and newer DS versions.


----------



## arogance1 (Aug 15, 2011)

kitsuke said:
			
		

> Speaking of updates, I noticed when v1.31 was first released, there was a picture showing that the wifi update also updated the cheat database.
> 
> With respect to that, I have a few questions:
> 1) Is that the same cheat database file found on cheats.gbatemp.net?
> 2) If not, then is it possible for this cheat database file be uploaded somewhere as well?



In Response:
1. Yes it is the same file on the front page of cheats.gbatemp.net that hasn't been updated since March and will never be updated again.
2. Go to DS-Scene and download the updated cheat file from there manually


----------



## ywg (Aug 16, 2011)

arogance1 said:
			
		

> 1. Yes it is the same file on the front page of cheats.gbatemp.net that hasn't been updated since March and will never be updated again.


if anybody wants host cheats for wood, no problem, only 3 conditions:
1. cheat file must contain version in header.
2. site must contain file with version.
3. cheats itself must packed by zip.


----------



## hkz8000 (Aug 18, 2011)

after updating for some reason i get the infinite loading screen when i boot my ds. i've been using wood r4 for ages and this has never happened to me before . does anyone have any possible explanation of what's going on?


----------

